# Seat piping



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Has anyone installed the new "more correct" seat piping? Any tips on how to get the end caps on? They seem to be a smaller dia. than the piping (smaller than the original caps too).


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

F.a.u.a.


----------

